# Anyone heard of Dogswell Nutrisca?



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Yes, I fed this brand kibble to one of my dogs several years ago and she did well on it (FYI, not a poodle). I think good ingredients. I don't know anything specific about the freeze dried, though. I want to mention that if you go out of town with your dog, think about bringing your own water as sometimes different water can cause tummy upset.


----------



## CMPB (Feb 15, 2012)

Dogswell Nutrisca Freeze Dried Raw

It gets 5 stars on DFA. Link above. Seems as if things are in order. A friend feeds her mini this food and the dog has the most beautiful coat and is full of energy. She buys online and pays about $10 for 5 oz at a mail/auto ship price. 

Let me know what you think. She was asking for your feedback.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

CMPB said:


> Dogswell Nutrisca Freeze Dried Raw
> 
> It gets 5 stars on DFA. Link above. Seems as if things are in order. A friend feeds her mini this food and the dog has the most beautiful coat and is full of energy. She buys online and pays about $10 for 5 oz at a mail/auto ship price.
> 
> Let me know what you think. She was asking for your feedback.


Thanks!! I ended up picking up a Stella & Chewy's cause it was there at a store I was shopping at, but in the future I'll be trying the dogswell since I can get it more locally. I got a 6 oz for 12.99 not bad I guess. I just mainly got it for when we go somewhere for the day since I'm doing frozen raw now. When I pick it up I'll let you know what the 'judge' says 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## CMPB (Feb 15, 2012)

Haha perfect. Good luck to you both..


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------

